# 3' Jumpers Critique



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We're ba-ack! :lol:

This is Cowboy and I back at it, Child/Adult 3'-3'3" division. 
Two rounds shown here, one from Day 1 and another from Day 2. Both rounds shown are my speed round, so I was trying to get around as quick as possible while being safe and leaving the rails up. 
We got Champion for the division, with High Point for the division circuit. Needless to say, I'm ecstatic!  Even with great results, I know there is always something to be improved. Give me all you've got, be as harsh as you feel necessary!

We've currently been working on being able to adjust his pace a lot, so that I can collect him for the tight turns and push him on for the long gallops, so hopefully that shows. He has a Waterford Loose Ring Snaffle in his mouth, per request of you guys and my trainer  He seems to really like it, much better than he did the slow twist he had before. As for any other artificial aids, I use none. Recommendations for using martingales or other gizmos will not be acknowledged, for I believe training is the best aid to use 

Without further ado, our video! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, you guys have really improved since the last video I watched! You had great strides to jump and looked really good!! I don't have anything to critique really, as I'm not experienced enough to point out anything other than the glaringly obvious. ;-)


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

A lot of improvement from the last videos! Hardly surprising since there is always improvemment with you two  That is why it is always fun to watch your videos. Congrats on being Champion.
One recommendation I can make is raise your hands in the turns. It will balance Cowboy a little better by getting him off his forehand, and help a lot if there is a jump off a shorter turn.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SWEEEEEET! you both look like a TEAM. very nice horse, very nice riding.


----------



## Siren (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice. Cowboy looks very content and soft for the most part though he gets a bit resistant at times. He counterbends sometimes and gets a bit racey. To combat this, sit up between fences! Really ride. Really make him take notice of that inside leg and outside rein. Sitting tall between fences will really help emphasize this and communicate how you want him to balance through the flat parts of the course. 

Congrats on the great show result and the great improvement though! Always nice to see so much improvement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

A good rider to watch with a beautiful position and hands is Beezie Madden on Cortes 'C'. She keeps this big horse off his front end around all of the turns. 
This video is long(ish)- 2 rounds + a jumpoff and some slow motion at the end.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments!!  It's so motivating to post a video and have so many great responses. I'm so glad you all are seeing improvement, it really means a lot. 
One of my big flaws are my hands, I'm terrible about wanting to leave them down by his withers. I'll try to remind myself to get my hands UP.
I love what Siren said about really RIDING through the turns. The counterbending was something I noticed, and couldn't manage to combat. I'll remember to really use my inside leg. Thank you!

Thank you updownrider for the video, that's something I'll definitely reference to.


----------



## baysalways (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that you guys rode great! I would agree with everyone else about your hands picking them up a little and guiding him thru the turns instead of pulling him thru them. But great job and congrats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking rounds, congrats.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all very much 
In my lesson last night, we really focused on what is between each of the jumps, working on getting him back into my hands, and focused on collecting and keeping him bent around the turns. It was really helpful, but we definitely picked up on that being a troublesome area. We have another show in September, I'll be back for more feedback then! :lol: If anyone else has comments, PLEASE add! I'm always looking to improve!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have no feedback, but how on earth do you remember your courses?? Very impressive.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

@MyBoyPuck -- Funny you should say that :lol: I go off course at LEAST once for each show, unfortunately. I always have a REALLY hard time remembering courses. Actually, the reason I put music over my rides instead of leaving the audio raw, is usually because you'll hear me yell "Where am I going!?" to which my trainer or dad (whom is also the camera-man :lol: ) will direct me to. It's something I'm continuously working on. It is especially hard at this venue, because we aren't allowed to walk the course, and we don't get the courses until the morning of the show.


----------



## Starcailer (Aug 22, 2014)

I do not jump, but your horse is very cute! You guys look great over the course, like a team. I like how he is not out of control, the racing around with no rhyme or reason is what turns me off from jumpers usually. You guys make it look much nicer than that.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Starcailer said:


> I do not jump, but your horse is very cute! You guys look great over the course, like a team. I like how he is not out of control, the racing around with no rhyme or reason is what turns me off from jumpers usually. You guys make it look much nicer than that.


Thank you so much  Jumpers should never be race-y or out of control if done correctly in my opinion. The big time jumpers are never out of control, so I don't think the low levels should be either. Thank you very much for your lovely comments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MillenniumEquestrian (Sep 26, 2014)

Agreed with all prior posts! Lovely round!

One of my favourite techniques to use with my students is have them ride around a course staying in two-point or a half seat. I then have them do the exact same course but sitting down and really riding through corners, in between longer lines, etc...

Maybe try this and see how it feels? Tighter corners are easily to ride in a seated position so you can really help your horse sit back on their haunches and get off the front end! You may notice that this will help your hands as well as most of us get lazy with our hands mainly when we stay in our two-point around a course!

Hope this helps and again, awesome round!


----------

